#ubuntu-jp 2011-08-09
<kazken3>  
<hito_jp> こんばんは？
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<Mocchi> こんばんはー
<mizuno> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110809
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かあるでしょうか
<hito_jp> とりあえずhttps://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Oneiric作ったので、皆様適宜ご協力のほど。
<hito_jp> 開発ページはみなさまの不断のメンテナンスと努力と良心と知性に支えられています。
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> 他になければ議題のほうへ
<hito_jp> あと、さりげなく今回もはげしくUI変更が多いので、翻訳もがんばらないとでっどりーです。
<jkbys> 今回も
<jkbys> OSC名古屋
<jkbys> 事前最終確認
<hito_jp> なにも思いつくことがなければとばすでよろしいかと
<mizuno> 特にないかなー
<jkbys> じゃあ次へ
<hito_jp> いけなくなりましたごめんなさい、とは言っておこう
<jkbys> なんと
<mizuno> ううむ、村田さんと二人か
<jkbys> 俺はいけそう
<jkbys> KOF
<ikuyaNOTE> がんがれー
<jkbys> [ ] 今年はKOFに参加する？
<jkbys> http://k-of.jp/2011/index.html
<jkbys> まだ先の話なので、急いで決めなくてもいいかも
<jkbys> ちなみにOSC島根とかぶってます
<jkbys> さらに翌週はOSC東京です
<mizuno> 11月がイベントいっぱいです
<mizuno> 暗黙的に東京は出るよねーって思ってるんですが、関西方面どうしましょう
<jkbys> まだ結構先ですね
<mizuno> というのを、気にかけておいてもらえるといいかなー程度で
<mizuno> ちなみにOSC広島の申し込み締切が今週中ですね
<hito_jp> みずのさんがお好み焼き食べに行くかどうかで決めちゃっていい気がする。
<kazken3> カープソース
<mizuno> ちょっと考えさせてw
<Henrich> どこにあるのだろう…（努力と良心と知性
<mizuno> 広島はスルーでいいかな……一人で遊びに行くかもしれませんが
<hito_jp> 冬場ならかきおこがあるよ！（そこか
<mizuno> 今週中に気が変ったら申し込むとかでいい？
<jkbys> いいんじゃないでしょうか
<hito_jp> 申し込んだら死んでもいくとかなら。
<mizuno> そりゃ申し込んだら行きますよー
<jkbys> もし死んだら事務局に連絡だけはしてあげます
<hito_jp> まあダメな場合はごにょごにょして、えびじゅんさんにダブルブースで……
<Henrich> ダブルピースで
<hito_jp> 「もしもし事務局ですか、うちの水野さんがゾンビとして参加するのでよろしくお願いします」
<mizuno> イベント関連はそんな感じで
<hito_jp> KOFに参加するかどーか、いつ決めるのかだけ決めたいです
<mizuno> まだ申し込み締切とかがわかんないんで
<mizuno> どうしよ
<hito_jp> 8/末にもっかい考えるにしましょうか
<mizuno> じゃあそれで次回以降の議題に
<jkbys> Translators
<jkbys> [ ]Ubuntu Japanese Translatorの昇格
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/enroll/translator_candidates
<jkbys> どうすりゃいいんだっけ
<kazken3> はい。
<hito_jp> どうすればいいかはそのページに書いてあります！
<hito_jp> って、昇格そのもののLP上の操作？
<jkbys> 開いて長くて読む気力がマッハで減った
<kazken3> 異論がなければ、昇格で良いかと思います。
<hito_jp> yasuakitさんのqualityとquantity埋めてー
<hito_jp> 三票確認: vbkaisetsu, nimu-zh3
<hito_jp> added: vbkaisetsu, nimu-zh3
<hito_jp> queueから当該ユーザーを削除。
<jkbys> yasuakit さんは次回かな？
<hito_jp> qualityとquantityが埋まれば即+1するつもり
<kazken3> quality、quantityともにGoodで良いかとおもいますね。GNU周りの方でしょうか？
<hito_jp> 単にimportedなよーな気はしています
<hito_jp> done.
<kazken3> んですね。あとCoCはサインされていないので、一旦待ちでいいかな、、、と。
<hito_jp> CoCはmustじゃない気がしていたりしなくも。
<kazken3> であれば、おｋです。
<hito_jp> （プロセスに定義されてない
<hito_jp> 投票する人が、「このひとCoCにサインしてないから待つか」という判断はありですが、三票集まった後に抑止するものではないかなと。
<hito_jp> ということでenrollしてまいました
<kazken3> どもす。
<jkbys> ではこの件は以上ってことで
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<mizuno> ないです
<jkbys> そういや翻訳で、たまに fsck とかが微妙に訳されてて分かりにくい気がするんですが、あれはあんなもんですか
<mizuno> ？
<hito_jp> あきらかにダメなの見つけたら開発ページにでも
<jkbys> じゃあ見つけたら書いてみます
<hito_jp> 特にcoreutilsはkarmicぐらいで発生したよくわかんない翻訳文字列のダメージから立ち直ってないかと。
<jkbys> なるほど
<hito_jp> （それでいきなりコミットできなくした件）
<jkbys> あのへんは基本翻訳しなくてもいい気もしますね
<hito_jp> それ言い始めると、自分にとっては全篇で日本語翻訳の意味が崩壊するのですが……。
<jkbys> みんなロボってわけじゃないですし
<Mocchi> ピーガシャン
<hito_jp> とりあえず来週きめるろぼ。
<jkbys> 16日参加できるひと〜？
<Mocchi> はい
<hito_jp> 参加はできるけど決めることあるのかー、という観点が正しそうろぼ！
<jkbys> 名古屋ほんまに大丈夫なんか？とか
<mizuno> 名古屋
<hito_jp> みずのさんにシアナマイドかなんか手配すればいいですかね。
<jkbys> それはなんですか 新しい燃料かなにかですか
<Mocchi> ググッて笑ってしまったw
<hito_jp> 断酒薬（ぉ
<jkbys> 飲んだらセヤナ毎度！って感じになるわけか
<mizuno> んで来週どうしましょう
<hito_jp> なくてもいいかなぁという感触で
<jkbys> べつに必要ないなら盆休みにするか
<mizuno> そうですねえ
<jkbys> じゃあ23日22時〜でいいですか
<mizuno> BOMB休みで
<mizuno> はい
<hito_jp> はい。
<Mocchi> はい
<jkbys> ではそういうことで。お疲れ様でした。
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<Mocchi> お疲れ様でした。
<mizuno> さて、けーる
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110809
<kazken3> おつかれさまでしたー
<kazken3> ロンドンは大丈夫なのかのう。。。。
<hito_jp> 大変そうですよねぇ……
<Henrich> ロンドンか
<ikuyaNOTE> Abbey Road StudioやLiverpoolのすぐ近くでもドンパチやっているようですねぇ
#ubuntu-jp 2012-08-06
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<hito_jp> 誰か司会やるか決めないと→誰が議事録取るか決めないと
<mizuno> そもそも誰がいるんだろう
<hito_jp> 水野さんおうちなう？
<mizuno> おうちなう
<hito_jp> じゃあ司会お願いしても死なない？
<mizuno> あい
<mocchi> 議事録は私が取ります
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/HowToMeetingChair
<hito_jp> 司会手順はこちらにござい。よろしくお願いしまし。
<mizuno> あい
<mizuno> 議事録だいじょうぶ？
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120806
<mizuno> ありがとうございます
<mizuno> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<mizuno> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mizuno> まずアクションアイテム
<mizuno> 先週から動きがあったのは某社のサーバーを置き換える機材の選定くらいでしょうか
<hito_jp> とりあえず選定はしましたが購入は当分まだです。構築してる時間取れないし12.04.1まだだし。8月後半まで塩漬け。
<mizuno> なるほど
<mizuno> アクションアイテム関連では他になにかありませんか？
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<mocchi> ないです
<mizuno> では議題へ
<chonan> 自分
<chonan> 自分もないです
<mizuno>   * OSC京都お疲れさまでした
<mizuno>     * セミナー動画は78tchさんが撮影してくれました
<mizuno>     * 展示マシン用に78tchさんからSSDを寄付いただきました
<mizuno> と、報告です
<hito_jp> SSDとノートはあわせてどこかに型番書いておくのがいいのかな。
<mizuno> そうですね。イベント物品のところに書いておきましょう
<mizuno> 動画は近日中に送っていただけることになっています
<mizuno> そんなとこかな
<hito_jp> 「購入している時間が取れないこと、12.04.1のリリースがまだなことがあり、8月後半まで動きなし」はなんか日本語としてアヤシイ気配が……。
<hito_jp> （気にせず司会進めちゃうのがただしい）
<mizuno>   * 先代の展示用ノートPCをいつ・どこで・どのように景品にするか
<mizuno>     * 京都クリエイティブワークショップが、教育用のPC不足のため、マシンの寄付を募っている(という話がOSC京都であった)
<mizuno>     * http://pwsk.cosmio.net/
<mizuno>     * [ ] ここに寄付するというのはどうか？
<mizuno> OSC京都でそんな話があったので、欲しがっている団体があるならあげちゃっていいかなーという提案です
<hito_jp> 説明としてはhttp://pwsk.cosmio.net/aboutを見るのがいい感じでしょうか。
<mizuno> はい
<kazken3> LTで発表している方が借りていたノートPCも借り物だったとか。
<hito_jp> ほほー。
<mizuno> scratchで小中学生にプログラミングを教える実習マシンが不足しているらしいです
<hito_jp> 微妙に不安定なのは構わない感じ？
<mizuno> 私が家で動かしてると安定してんだよね……
<mizuno> 大丈夫だと思います
<hito_jp> 謎だ……。「不安定かもしれませんが、それでよければ」と但し書きを付けて引き取って頂く、というのがいい感じでしょうか。
<mizuno> 反対意見がなければ、それで話してみようと思います
<hito_jp> +1
<chonan> +1
<mocchi> +1
<nobuto> +1
<mizuno> ではそういうことで
<mizuno> 議題は以上ですが、他になにかありますか？
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<chonan> ありません
<mocchi> わたしもありません
<mizuno> (なんかあった気がすんだよな……
<mizuno> まあいいか。来週も月曜でいいんでしょうか？
<Henrich> セミナの動画は公開されるんでしょうか
<mizuno> チェックして、問題がなければ公開で
<mizuno> ああそうだ。スライドもイベントページに掲載しておいてください
<hito_jp> OSC京都お疲れ様でした的なことを話してないですね、そういえば。
<mizuno> 疲れました(ぉ
<chonan> おつかれさまです
<mizuno> とりあえず来週の予定決めちゃおう。月曜でおk?
<hito_jp> hai
<hito_jp> うあ。
<nobuto> 月曜の方が参加しやすそう。
<hito_jp> 反応しようよ他の人。
<Henrich> どちらでも。
<mizuno> んじゃ月曜で
<chonan> 月曜で大丈夫です。個人的に来週に限りちょっと微妙ですが
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 定例会議は火曜日だと思っていたので驚きました．了解．(って，いつも挨拶のみの参加だが…)
<mocchi> 月曜日で構いません
<mizuno> 13日ということで
<hito_jp> そこはお盆休みとるかどうかを決めるべきなんでは……
<mizuno> 盆は7月に終わった的な
<hito_jp> （と言いつつどちらでもいい気はする）
<mocchi> マシンの寄付の件はアクションアイテムに加えますか？
<mizuno> では13日ということでお疲れさまでした？
<mocchi> 議事録の確認をお願いします: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120806
<mizuno> 見てたようなタイミングだな
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> とりあえず坂本さん、毎回議事録を書くロジックが変わってるよーな気がするんですが、そんなことないです？
<hito_jp> （毎回微妙に変わりつつ正解ではない感じ）
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<mocchi> ->結論、=>アクションアイテムなのを間違えて使ってました。直します。
<mizuno> なんだか色々疲れた orz
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/HowToWriteMeetingSummary 見直してくだはれ
<hito_jp> 見てたらありえない箇所が他にも混じってるです。
<hito_jp> たとえば 「 -> 購入している時間が取れないこと、12.04.1のリリースがまだなことがあり、8月後半まで動かない予定」は二重三重にありえないです。
<hito_jp> 時間が取れない / 12.04.1 のリリースがまだ は別の行に書かれて、
<hito_jp> -> 8月後半まで様子をみてから購入する予定、で終わりのはず。アクションアイテムとしては何も決まってない。
<hito_jp> 最後の項目の「-> 反対なし。 」もなんかありえない感じです。
<hito_jp> 直したのかフリーズしてるのかどっちでしょう……。
<mocchi> 直し中です
<mocchi> 選択肢A/Bと判断の材料が並列なのは許されますか？
<hito_jp> えーと質問がデコードできない
<hito_jp> 現状アワセで「某社のサーバーを置き換える機材の選定」の件でよいでしょうか。
<mocchi> yes
<hito_jp> もしそうなら「機材の選定」っていう見出し項目を入れて、そこの子として「選択肢A/B」をぶらさげる。
<mocchi> なるほど > 見出し項目の追加
<mocchi> これでどうでしょうか？https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120806
<hito_jp> 「購入している時間が取れない」はどこから持って来ました？
<hito_jp> 「時間が取れない」しか現実と整合してない予感。
<mocchi> 構築と購入を空目してました。。。
<Henrich> なんか指導が続いてるな
<mizuno> パソコンどうやって発送しよう……
<hito_jp> lgfm.
<hito_jp> チーム予算でパソ梱包すればいいと思うです。
<hito_jp> 日通でもヤマトでも。専用梱包で1500〜2000円、普通の輸送費で1000円ぐらいなので、基本的にacceptableな話かなぁと。
<mizuno> あ、いや、某社に送る撮影用のアレ
<hito_jp> そっちは編集さんに相談してパソ梱包して着払いにすれ！
<mizuno> 業者が来れる時間に家にいられるかなあという
<hito_jp> ちなみにこんなのです。http://www.kuronekoyamato.co.jp/pasotaku/pasotaku.html
<hito_jp> 営業所あれば持ち込みするしか
<mizuno> お、朝8時からやってる。明日いこう
<mizuno> 寄付のほうは、きょーくりっの担当者が近所なので歩いてもってきます……
<mocchi> 議事録よろしければ誰か送信の方を・・・
<chonan> 送信承ります
<mocchi> chonan: よろしくお願いします。遅くなってごめんなさい。
<chonan> done
#ubuntu-jp 2012-08-09
<nerio> hey
#ubuntu-jp 2012-08-10
<aki_000> こんばんわ
<aki_000> こんばんわ
<nerio> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2012-08-12
<akichan> こんばんわ
#ubuntu-jp 2013-08-06
<jkbys> こんばんは
<Mocchi> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<Mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130806
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<Mocchi> 私はありません
<jkbys> OSC京都の準備 は終わったので IRCMeeting からは削除で
<jkbys> IRCMeeting/20130806 には残ったままでいい
<Mocchi> jkbys: らじゃ
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys> [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> OSC京都
<jkbys> 以上かな
<jkbys> 7月分を英語で報告する仕事があった
<jkbys> あとでやっときます
<jkbys> OSC Kansai@Kyoto おつかれさまでした
<Mocchi> お疲れさまでした
<jkbys> セミナー動画は近日中に公開のはずです
<mizuno> はやければ明日かな
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<jkbys> MozcのMIR
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/S/MozcMIR
<jkbys> 疑問点、懸念点を洗い出す
<jkbys> 本当にMIRを申請するかどうかは、そのあとで判断する
<jkbys> これもOSCあったし動きなしかな
<jkbys> 議題オワタ
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<jkbys> 展示検証用のNexus 7(2012)を買うという話が京都で出たのを思い出した
<jkbys> 今日は言い出したシバタさんいないし次回以降の議題かな
<Mocchi> その話、hitoさんとshibataさんがいたほうがいいかもしれません。
<jkbys> じゃあそういうことで
<jkbys> 終わりかな
<Mocchi> jkbys: 来週の議題に加えておきます
<jkbys> 来週、私ミーティングでれません
<mizuno> 今さら旧モデル買わんでも、誰か余らせてないすかね
<jkbys> 余らせてるのをくれるという太い腹の人がいればそれでも
<mizuno> では俺のを提供するので、かわりに新型をチーム予算で買っ(ry
<jkbys> 来週、お盆だけどミーティングやることにしておいていいかな
<mizuno> どうだろう。留守の人もいるかもしれんすね
<jkbys> まぁ一応やることにしておいて、流れたら流れたでいいか
<jkbys> Nexus 7の話だけでも決めることができたら手に入るのも早くなるし
<mizuno> そっすね
<jkbys> というわけで13日ってことで。おつかれさまでした。
<Mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130806
<Mocchi> mizuno: 議事録の送信をお願いします。
<mizuno> ぇー
<Mocchi> 拒否されたー
<mizuno> いやいや
<Mocchi> ？
<mizuno> あとでやっとくす
<Mocchi> よろしくお願いしますー。
<Mocchi> ではお疲れさまでしたー
#ubuntu-jp 2013-08-08
<nathariel> Hi guys.. What is the right way of setting up Ubuntu Server so that Japanese characters are displayed properly in the console ?
<hito_jp> nathariel: use fbterm.
<hito_jp> Probably, you can get help at http://server-setting.info/debian/debian-console-japanease.html
<hito_jp> *BUT*, I cloud not openly suggest this way. In many cases(by historical reasons), server's console are expect as LANG=C or LANG=en_US.UTF-8.
<nathariel> hito_jp: thanks, I will take a look
<nathariel> my problem is that I have some bash scripts that crunch mysql data directly and nothing seems to be working correctly when the data is in japanese
<hito_jp> hmm.. "japanese" means "default-character-set = utf8" ?
#ubuntu-jp 2014-08-05
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<hito_jp> ええとこばやしさんダウン、と。議事録取れる方はどないでっか
<mizuno> すみません、ちょっと手が空いてないので議事録無理そうです
<hito_jp> 司会だとできます？
<mizuno> ちょいAFKぎみす
<hito_jp> うっ。ミーティング成立しないじゃん？
<hito_jp> 22:15まで増えなかったら今回はスルーにしましょう
<hito_jp> スルー決定で
<mizuno> あい
#ubuntu-jp 2015-08-04
<siroringo>  /msg NickServ SETPASS siroringo lngluwvnhlrn passnodeon4434
<siroringo> 間違えた
<siroringo> こんばんは。当方初心者なのですが、誰か相談に乗ってくださいませんか
<balloon-fu-sen> こんばんは。どうかしましたか？
<siroringo> grubの事で困っています、相談しても宜しいですか？
<balloon-fu-sen> 分かる範囲であれば……
<siroringo> 私はパソコンと外付けのHDD(3TB)を持っているのですが、
<balloon-fu-sen> 外付けの HDD は USB 接続という事でよろしいですか？
<siroringo> はい。
<siroringo> ちょっと面倒なことをしようとしています…
<siroringo> パソコンにgrubをインストール、外付けHDDにgrubをインストールして二段階ブートしたいのですが、
<siroringo> 外付けの方をパソコン側のgrubが認識していないらしく、うまくいきませんでした。
<siroringo> 外付けはこれです http://buffalo.jp/product/hdd/external/hd-lcu3-d/
<siroringo> BIOSからのusbブートはパソコンが古いせいかできませんでした
<balloon-fu-sen> それだと USB での GRUB 動作はできないかもしれませんね。
<balloon-fu-sen> USB を挿した状態で grub-install を動かして、
<balloon-fu-sen> USB にある OS もリストに追加する、というのが一つの解決策かと思います
<siroringo> 前に内蔵の方に/boot、外付けに/をおいてubuntuを入れた時は起動ができました
<balloon-fu-sen> とすると、パーティションの分け方とか、
<balloon-fu-sen> または BIOS の設定かもしれません。
<siroringo> bios -> 内蔵grub -> 外付けgrubみたいに起動したい、というのが目標です
<balloon-fu-sen> 内蔵の GRUB は set root で設定して
<balloon-fu-sen> chainloader +1 で良いと思うのですが
<balloon-fu-sen> とりあえず、USB 側で起動しないとその辺が効かない感じがします。
<balloon-fu-sen> 別ディスクのリストを読み出す方法もあったかもしれませんが……
<balloon-fu-sen> いずれにしても手動で設定ファイルを追記する部分ですよね。
<siroringo> 内蔵の/sda1がシステムで予約済み(ntfs) /sda2がwindows7(ntfs) /sda3が/boot(ext4) /sda4が/(ext4)です /sda3に内蔵grubが、/sda4にubuntuが入ってます
<siroringo> 外付けは/sdb1が/boot (ext4) /sdb2が/ (ext4) /sdb3がwindows10 (ntfs)です
<balloon-fu-sen> 起動時は sda3 の GRUB が最優先ですか？
<siroringo> そうです、その次にwindows ブートマネージャが起動します
<balloon-fu-sen> 外付けの Windows 10 は新規ですか？
<siroringo> sdb3に関しては事情がありまして…
<balloon-fu-sen> あ、sda1・sda2 で一つ Linux を入れようという感じでしょうか？
<balloon-fu-sen> ごめんなさい。sdb1・sdb2 ですね。
<siroringo> 最終的にしたいことは /sdb3のwindows 10を起動することなのですが、
<siroringo> その為には処理を外付け
<balloon-fu-sen> そうであれば、Windows 10 用のブートが必要です。Windows 7 のように。
<siroringo> のgrubに移せばうまくいくんじゃないか…と思ってやっています
<balloon-fu-sen> sda1 のブート部分が sdb にも必要と考えて下さい。
<balloon-fu-sen> それができれば、あとは sda と同じ考えで解決できるかと思います。
<siroringo> sda1のシステムで予約済みが何なのか、よく分かっていないです
<balloon-fu-sen> これは Windows 7 を起動させるためのブート領域です。Linux の /boot に同等です。
<balloon-fu-sen> Windows 7 から UEFI の対応を行うために、ブート領域は別パーティションになっています。WIndows 10 まで一緒です。
<balloon-fu-sen> なので、WIndows 10 用にも同じパーティションが必要になります。
<balloon-fu-sen> で、sdb1・sdb2 をまだ入れていないのであれば
<balloon-fu-sen> で、sdb1・sdb2 をまだ入れていないのであれば
<siroringo> ちょっと接続が不安定なのか、ログが読めてないかもしれません
<balloon-fu-sen> sda1・sda2 と同じ構成に sdb1・sdb2 にする必要があります。
<balloon-fu-sen> この sdb2 を Windows 10 の実物（今の sdb3）にする必要があります。
<balloon-fu-sen> 切れた部分を把握しているので、おそらく大丈夫かと思います。
<balloon-fu-sen> で、sdb3・sdb4 で Linux を構築するようにして下さい。
<balloon-fu-sen> Windows は基本先頭にブート領域、続けて本体領域にしないといろいろ問題がでるかと思います。
<siroringo> すいません、書き込めてるか分からないのでもう一度書きます
<siroringo> sda3には、windows10のinsider previewにある
<siroringo> install.wimを展開した物が置いてあります
<balloon-fu-sen> そこからの対処だとむしろ面倒そうな……
<balloon-fu-sen> 結局のところ、WIndows 10 を試用したいけど、Windows 7 も戻せるようにしたいとか、そういう事ではないですか？
<siroringo> こうなってます https://yabumi.cc/14ef862e15e135a9e86a959c.png
<siroringo> windows10は内蔵にももちろん入れられるのですが、容量がとても不足してるので
<balloon-fu-sen> siroringo さんの話からだと、自分はそこから何も書き込めません。経験がないからです。
<balloon-fu-sen> USB から Windows 10 を起動する前提であれば……
<balloon-fu-sen> 自分だったら、まず Windows 7 の領域をまるまる GParted で USB に写して（2パーティション）
<balloon-fu-sen> USB の起動を確認して、WIndows 7 を 10 にアップグレード、でしょうかねぇ。
<siroringo> あ、その手がありますね。
<balloon-fu-sen> というか、そうしないといけないと思います。
<siroringo> 速度の面ではどの程度落ちますかね…
<siroringo> なるほど
<balloon-fu-sen> USB 3 が使えるなら、そんなに影響はないです。
<balloon-fu-sen> USB から 7 起動ができたところで、Linux からパーティションの容量を増やす事もできるので、
<balloon-fu-sen> 容量の問題的にも解決できるんじゃないかと思います。
<siroringo> LiveCDで作業して、ですよね guiからでも出来ますか
<balloon-fu-sen> あとは Windows を起動すれば、ディスクチェックしてくれますので
<balloon-fu-sen> GParted とかは GUI です。
<balloon-fu-sen> Ubuntu だとディスクというアプリなので、
<balloon-fu-sen> 個人的にはこの GParted が良いと思うのですが
<balloon-fu-sen> http://gparted.org/
<balloon-fu-sen> アプリ名は gparted、また起動できる GParted Live というのもあります。
<siroringo> gpartedはパーティション切るのによく使っているので大丈夫です
<balloon-fu-sen> それならあとは GRUB の起動手段でしょうかねぇ。
<siroringo> grubが外付けHDDを読み込んでくれないのが謎です
<balloon-fu-sen> 外付け USB からの起動ができれば、すんなりのような気がしますが
<balloon-fu-sen> WIndows のパーティションを整えなおしてからですね。
<balloon-fu-sen> Windows 7 以降はブート領域と本体の2パーティションが必須になっているので、
<siroringo> >grub lsしても (hd0) (hd0,msdos1) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos3) (hd0,msdos4) (fd0)みたいで外付けが出てきません
<balloon-fu-sen> そのまま2パーティションを写す、これがポイントです。
<siroringo> なるほど
<balloon-fu-sen> とりあえずWindows の作業を行ってみて下さい。それで解決するかもしれません。
<siroringo> windowsの作業というと…
<balloon-fu-sen> sda1・sda2 をUSBにコピーする作業
<siroringo> もし戻したいときには内蔵に移せばよいのですね。
<balloon-fu-sen> はい、内蔵はそのままなので、いつでも戻せますので。
<siroringo> いまwindowsから書き込んでいるので、少し落ちてやってみます
<balloon-fu-sen> おそらく時間がかかるので、トラブったらまた入ってきて下さい。
<balloon-fu-sen> で、どちらかというと、Windows 話なので、そっちに相談した方が良いかも？
<siroringo> はい、といっても80GBくらいなのでそこまでかからないかと
<balloon-fu-sen> あとここはほとんど動いてないので、Ubuntu の相談があるようならフォーラムをおすすめします。
<siroringo> フォーラムだと、作業中に相談みたいなことが出来ないので、初心者には難しいです…
<balloon-fu-sen> リアルタイムで返信できるところはほとんどないですね。
<balloon-fu-sen> どこは「自己解決」で。としか良いようがないです。
<balloon-fu-sen> そこ
<balloon-fu-sen> 良いよう→言いよう
<balloon-fu-sen> ずっとログインしっぱなしなのですが、ここがこれだけの状態になってるのはとてもめずらしいので……
<siroringo> 少し前には2chの方々に色々お世話になりました。
<balloon-fu-sen> すみません。別の用があるので、落ちますね。
<siroringo> Slackみたいなのがあると敷居が低くて良さそうです
<siroringo> はい。ありがとうございました。トラブったらまた来ます。
<siroringo> コピーは出来ました。
<siroringo> しかしやはり起動は出来ないみたいです 外付けのsdbではなく内蔵のsdaの方を起動しに行ってしまいます…
#ubuntu-jp 2015-08-07
<llinguini> Hey guys, what IME do you use?
<hi117> i use anki
<hi117> er
#ubuntu-jp 2018-08-06
<quarks> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<quarks> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<quarks> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<quarks> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<quarks> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<quarks> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<bitch4> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<bitch4> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<bitch4> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<bitch4> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<bitch4> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<bitch4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<sjohnson29> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<sjohnson29> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<sjohnson29> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<sjohnson29> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<sjohnson29> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<sjohnson29> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<iooner24> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<iooner24> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<iooner24> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<iooner24> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<iooner24> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<iooner24> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<armyriad4> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<armyriad4> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<armyriad4> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<armyriad4> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<armyriad4> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<armyriad4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<rwg2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<rwg2> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<rwg2> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<rwg2> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<rwg2> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<BranchPredictor2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<cwre> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<BranchPredictor2> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<BranchPredictor2> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<cwre> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<BranchPredictor2> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<BranchPredictor2> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<cwre> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<cwre> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<BranchPredictor2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<cwre> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<cwre> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<channels> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<channels> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<channels> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<channels> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<channels> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<channels> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<hsiktas24> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<hsiktas24> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<hsiktas24> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<hsiktas24> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<hsiktas24> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<hsiktas24> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<RussellB2819> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<RussellB2819> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<RussellB2819> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<RussellB2819> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<RussellB2819> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<RussellB2819> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<alphaseg4> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Vercas19> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Vercas19> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Vercas19> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Vercas19> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Vercas19> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Vercas19> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<samfty> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ravioli4> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ravioli4> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ravioli4> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ravioli4> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<ravioli4> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ravioli4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<xerox12328> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<xerox12328> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<xerox12328> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<xerox12328> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<xerox12328> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<xerox12328> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Xgc15> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Xgc15> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Xgc15> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Xgc15> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Xgc15> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Xgc15> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest85079> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Guest85079> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Guest85079> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest85079> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest85079> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<lmartin9211> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<lmartin9211> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<lmartin9211> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ProClifo> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<ProClifo> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ProClifo> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ProClifo> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ProClifo> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<raSter^1> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<raSter^1> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<raSter^1> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<raSter^1> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<raSter^1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Awesomecase> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Awesomecase> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Awesomecase> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Awesomecase> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Awesomecase> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<DLange14> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<DLange14> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Compu> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Compu> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Compu> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Compu> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Compu> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<bsanford> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<bsanford> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<bsanford> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<bsanford> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<bsanford> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Shanmugamp79> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Shanmugamp79> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Shanmugamp79> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Shanmugamp79> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Shanmugamp79> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<AC`97_4> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<AC`97_4> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<AC`97_4> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<AC`97_4> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<AC`97_4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<kaniini_> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<kaniini_> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<kaniini_> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Boulet23> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Boulet23> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Boulet23> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Boulet23> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Boulet23> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<averell25> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<averell25> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<averell25> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<averell25> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<averell25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<m12> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<m12> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<m12> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<m12> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<m12> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nkuttler20> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<nkuttler20> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<nkuttler20> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<nkuttler20> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<nkuttler20> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<furiousDingo3> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<furiousDingo3> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<furiousDingo3> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<furiousDingo3> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Fearful> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Fearful> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Guest38117> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest38117> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest38117> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<macky8> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Stummi25> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Stummi25> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Stummi25> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Stummi25> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Stummi25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<acerbic9> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<acerbic9> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<acerbic9> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<acerbic9> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<acerbic9> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<zaberdampfer> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<plonk6> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<plonk6> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<plonk6> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<plonk6> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<plonk6> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<anticrisis> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<lostnord> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<lostnord> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<lostnord> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<lostnord> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<lostnord> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
#ubuntu-jp 2018-08-07
<xboner> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<xboner> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<xboner> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<xboner> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<xboner> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Jan\6> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Jan\6> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Jan\6> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Jan\6> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Jan\6> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest31072> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Guest31072> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Guest31072> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest31072> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest31072> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<hpt> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<hpt> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<hpt> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<hpt> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<hpt> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<funnel14> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<funnel14> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<funnel14> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<funnel14> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<funnel14> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<vamiry> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<vamiry> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<vamiry> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<vamiry> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<vamiry> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Majadon17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Majadon17> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Majadon17> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Majadon17> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Majadon17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Turandot> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<mentifis26> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<mentifis26> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<mentifis26> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<mentifis26> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<mentifis26> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<boars> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<boars> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<boars> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<boars> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<boars> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<urdh19> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<urdh19> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<urdh19> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Phex> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Phex> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Phex> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Phex> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Phex> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<d__b> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Hink> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Hink> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Hink> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Hink> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Hink> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Alucard4200> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Alucard4200> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Alucard4200> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Alucard4200> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Alucard4200> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest56193> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Guest56193> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Guest56193> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest56193> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest56193> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nb8> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<nb8> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<nb8> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<nb8> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<nb8> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<mub> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<mub> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<mub> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<mub> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<mub> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<israfel> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<israfel> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<israfel> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<israfel> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<israfel> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nhandler23> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<nhandler23> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<nhandler23> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<nhandler23> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<nhandler23> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<liori> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<liori> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<liori> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<liori> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<liori> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<TriangleSausage> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<TriangleSausage> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<TriangleSausage> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<TriangleSausage> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<TriangleSausage> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<SKYWARN> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<SKYWARN> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<SKYWARN> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<SKYWARN> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<SKYWARN> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<SKYWARN> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<SKYWARN> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<SKYWARN> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<SKYWARN> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<SKYWARN> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<PKBot> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<PKBot> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<PKBot> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<PKBot> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<PKBot> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Exagone3138> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Exagone3138> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Exagone3138> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Exagone3138> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Exagone3138> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<infernix28> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<infernix28> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<infernix28> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<infernix28> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<infernix28> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<boser4> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<boser4> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<boser4> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<boser4> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<boser4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<L0S> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<L0S> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<L0S> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<L0S> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<L0S> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<edong2329> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<edong2329> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<edong2329> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<edong2329> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<edong2329> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Sebastien20> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Sebastien20> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Sebastien20> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Sebastien20> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Sebastien20> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<TriangleSausage> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<TriangleSausage> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<TriangleSausage> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<TriangleSausage> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<TriangleSausage> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<mpmc0> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<mpmc0> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<mpmc0> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<mpmc0> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<mpmc0> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ephemer0l_9> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ephemer0l_9> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ephemer0l_9> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ephemer0l_9> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ephemer0l_9> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
#ubuntu-jp 2018-08-08
<noonehere4u> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<noonehere4u> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<noonehere4u> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<WikiPuppies11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<noonehere4u> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<WikiPuppies11> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<noonehere4u> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<WikiPuppies11> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<WikiPuppies11> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<WikiPuppies11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<therock247uk28> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<therock247uk28> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<therock247uk28> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<therock247uk28> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<therock247uk28> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<MeiR> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<MeiR> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<MeiR> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<MeiR> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<MeiR> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Syfer> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Syfer> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Syfer> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Syfer> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Syfer> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<l0de5> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<l0de5> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<l0de5> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<l0de5> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<l0de5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Silversword> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Silversword> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Silversword> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Silversword> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Silversword> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<soahccc> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<soahccc> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<soahccc> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<soahccc> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<soahccc> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Solprefixer> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Solprefixer> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Solprefixer> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Solprefixer> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Solprefixer> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Blendify_i5> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Blendify_i5> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Blendify_i5> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Blendify_i5> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Blendify_i5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<dfgg5> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<dfgg5> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<dfgg5> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<dfgg5> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<dfgg5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Syfer> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Syfer> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Syfer> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Syfer> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Syfer> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<enyc26> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<enyc26> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<enyc26> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<enyc26> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<enyc26> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<armin18> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<armin18> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<armin18> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<armin18> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<armin18> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<James_T8> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<James_T8> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<James_T8> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<matthiaskrgr22> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<matthiaskrgr22> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<matthiaskrgr22> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<matthiaskrgr22> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<matthiaskrgr22> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<elios2> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<elios2> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<elios2> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<elios2> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<elios2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Chords> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Chords> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Chords> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Chords> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Chords> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<egos10> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<egos10> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<egos10> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<egos10> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<egos10> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ravioli29> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ravioli29> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ravioli29> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ravioli29> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ravioli29> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<node9> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<node9> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<node9> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<node9> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<node9> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<daemon1> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<daemon1> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<daemon1> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<daemon1> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<daemon1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<e15> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<e15> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<e15> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<e15> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<e15> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<barbietoss> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<barbietoss> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<barbietoss> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<barbietoss> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<barbietoss> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<MartesZibellina> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<MartesZibellina> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<MartesZibellina> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<MartesZibellina> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<MartesZibellina> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<sulvone24> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<sulvone24> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<sulvone24> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<sulvone24> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<sulvone24> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<stalled22> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<stalled22> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<stalled22> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<stalled22> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<TingPing20> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<TingPing20> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<TingPing20> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<TingPing20> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<TingPing20> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ynyounuo> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ynyounuo> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ynyounuo> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ynyounuo> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ynyounuo> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
#ubuntu-jp 2018-08-09
<grit2> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<grit2> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<grit2> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<grit2> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<grit2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<totte> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<totte> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<totte> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<totte> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<totte> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<norkle17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<norkle17> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<norkle17> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<norkle17> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<norkle17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<NeddySeagoon23> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<NeddySeagoon23> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<NeddySeagoon23> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<NeddySeagoon23> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<NeddySeagoon23> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nitrix17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<nitrix17> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<nitrix17> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<nitrix17> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<nitrix17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<theWhisper_> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<theWhisper_> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<theWhisper_> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<theWhisper_> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<theWhisper_> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Madbrad20024> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Madbrad20024> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Madbrad20024> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Madbrad20024> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Madbrad20024> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<some_weirdo4> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<some_weirdo4> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<some_weirdo4> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<some_weirdo4> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<DrJ17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<DrJ17> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<DrJ17> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<DrJ17> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<DrJ17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<christophegx> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<christophegx> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<christophegx> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<christophegx> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<christophegx> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<leachim611> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<leachim611> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<leachim611> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<leachim611> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ripazha28> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ripazha28> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ripazha28> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ripazha28> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ripazha28> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<exio42> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<exio42> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<exio42> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<exio42> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<exio42> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<niek> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<niek> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<niek> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<niek> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<niek> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<boser14> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<boser14> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<boser14> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<boser14> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<boser14> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<wget> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<wget> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<wget> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<wget> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<wget> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Schroeder17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Schroeder17> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Schroeder17> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Schroeder17> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Schroeder17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<alkyl16> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<alkyl16> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<alkyl16> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<alkyl16> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<alkyl16> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<sjums> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<sjums> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<sjums> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<sjums> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<sjums> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<richvdh2> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<richvdh2> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<richvdh2> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<richvdh2> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<richvdh2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<chachasmooth4> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<chachasmooth4> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<chachasmooth4> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<chachasmooth4> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<chachasmooth4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<sm0rux_> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<sm0rux_> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<sm0rux_> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<sm0rux_> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<sm0rux_> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<davidfg415> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<davidfg415> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<davidfg415> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<davidfg415> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<davidfg415> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<mal16> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<mal16> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<mal16> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<mal16> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<mal16> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<dwC--> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<dwC--> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<dwC--> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<dwC--> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<dwC--> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Nietzsche7> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Nietzsche7> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Nietzsche7> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Nietzsche7> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Nietzsche7> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Connecting> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Connecting> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Connecting> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Connecting> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Connecting> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Yoda14> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Yoda14> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Yoda14> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Yoda14> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<kloeri21> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<kloeri21> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<kloeri21> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<kloeri21> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<kloeri21> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Nineteen> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Nineteen> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Nineteen> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Nineteen> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Nineteen> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<eir17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<eir17> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<eir17> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<eir17> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<eir17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest20876> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Guest20876> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Guest20876> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest20876> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest20876> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<macky> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<macky> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<macky> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<macky> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<macky> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<decay9> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<decay9> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<decay9> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<decay9> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<decay9> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<dindon25> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<dindon25> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<dindon25> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<dindon25> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<dindon25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Zic22> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Zic22> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Zic22> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Zic22> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Zic22> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<kline29> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<NightMonkey1> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<belak26> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Guest43987> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<floogulinc17> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Strog21> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Smeef4> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<y0sh13> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<usrX> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<rkta> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
#ubuntu-jp 2018-08-10
<pathfinder5> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<niko9> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Zapy6> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Henry_Jia14> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<israfel> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<smeggysmeg2> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<sophiya> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<janus20> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<tsp10> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<m4v6> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<JesseOor> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<}ls{6> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Guest2561> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Jguy> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<n-st17> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<MEPB> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<richvdh9> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<because> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Ambroisie> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Zooklubba20> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<doaks> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<alefir> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Iciloo22> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Cool_Fire20> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<mark-otaris> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<boredguy> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<stoner1923> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<CrunchyChewie15> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
#ubuntu-jp 2018-08-11
<prawnsalad20> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<irv24> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<L0j1k26> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<em> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<idn19> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<pwillard17> watch the live defcon show https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-NgAB1RcPo | call in live at +1315-505-4666
<iczero0> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<iczero0> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<iczero0> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<iczero0> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<iczero0> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<iczero0> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<quiz9613> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<quiz9613> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<quiz9613> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<quiz9613> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<quiz9613> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<quiz9613> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<SerpentSpeech> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<SerpentSpeech> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<SerpentSpeech> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<SerpentSpeech> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<SerpentSpeech> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<SerpentSpeech> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<danzilio10> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<danzilio10> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<danzilio10> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<danzilio10> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<danzilio10> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<danzilio10> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<sst661> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<sst661> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<sst661> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<sst661> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<sst661> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<sst661> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<exezin20> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<exezin20> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<exezin20> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<exezin20> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<exezin20> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<exezin20> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
#ubuntu-jp 2018-08-12
<vans1> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<vans1> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<vans1> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<vans1> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<vans1> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<vans1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<arahael6> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<arahael6> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<arahael6> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<m4v12> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<m4v12> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<m4v12> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<arahael6> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<arahael6> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<m4v12> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<arahael6> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<m4v12> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<m4v12> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<morsik1> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<morsik1> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<morsik1> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<morsik1> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<morsik1> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<morsik1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Cork13> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<rorx24> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<rorx24> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<rorx24> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<rorx24> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<rorx24> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<rorx24> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Sheraf> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Sheraf> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<MEPB> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<MEPB> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<MEPB> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<MEPB> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<MEPB> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<MEPB> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Ovius> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Ovius> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Ovius> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Ovius> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Ovius> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Ovius> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<purrdeta3> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<purrdeta3> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<purrdeta3> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<purrdeta3> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<purrdeta3> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<purrdeta3> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ablackack25> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ablackack25> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ablackack25> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ablackack25> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<ablackack25> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ablackack25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Skunky13> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Skunky13> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Skunky13> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Skunky13> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Skunky13> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Skunky13> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<thk127> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<thk127> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<thk127> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<thk127> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<thk127> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<thk127> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<szt6> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<szt6> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<szt6> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<szt6> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<szt6> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<szt6> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<bairdmich> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<bairdmich> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<bairdmich> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<bairdmich> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<bairdmich> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<bairdmich> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Silversword> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Silversword> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Silversword> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Silversword> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Silversword> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Silversword> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<bolt19>                                                   
<bolt19>                                                   
<bolt19>                                                   
<bolt19>                                                   
<junction00>                                                   
<junction00>                                                   
<junction00>                                                   
<junction00>                                                   
<junction00>                                                   
<junction00>                                                   
<Guest1934>                                                   
<Guest1934>                                                   
<Guest1934>                                                   
<Guest1934>                                                   
<Guest1934>                                                   
<Guest1934>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>                                                   
<captain4225>  kloeri: and I'm tired of you guys
<captain4225>  thinking you can ban staff
<captain4225>  when we complain about your spam
